# Saddles made of Leather and Wicker or Cane



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2012)

I was at the wright museum and noticed that one of their Bicycles had a wicker or cain seat - does anyone know anything about these saddles?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 9, 2012)

they are 1890's type seats from various manufactures of the time.   the latest tech of that time.


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think Lawrence has one... helllloooo Larmo63....


----------



## Rambler (Apr 10, 2012)

filmonger,

redline1968, is correct, they are 1890's era seats from various manufactures of the time. I have had and still have bicycles with seats of this type. Not really any better or worse than the other types of seats from that era, just something to be different. If you really dig into the subject you will find there were nearly as many different types and styles of seats in the 1890's as there are now. Some were flat, some pivoted with the rider, some flipped up out of the way to make mounting the bike easier, some had no springs, some had springs in the seat frame, some had springs in the seat post, and seats were made of any combination of natural materials you can dream up, wood, horse hair, leather, wicker, and probably others that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here is one I have....*


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2012)

*Cain Seats*

Wooow - very cool. Toying around with reproducing this type of seat for both restoration and modern city bikes to go with my 28 inch wooden rims I manufacture. 







Larmo63 said:


>


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's another one on an 1890s Iver Johson ladies safety.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pic.'s of saddle*

You wouldn'f have any more pictures of this saddle - like a side, front, bottom profile? My wood guy need a good look at the wooden frame.



Larmo63 said:


>


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Another shot of the seat....*

This saddle almost looks like it was made by a blacksmith..


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2012)

*RE: Very Interesting*

Thanks - thats perrrfect and very interesting. I have a cane guy ready - now I just need to get my wood guy up to speed.




Larmo63 said:


> This saddle almost looks like it was made by a blacksmith..


----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2012)

*RE: Dims of Saddle*

Is it possible to provide some dims on the saddle? It would be very much appreciated and also very helpful in its relocation. Thank you....


----------

